# mise à jour IOs5



## delta85 (3 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

 Je viens d'acheter un Ipad2 32GB d'occasion, qui n'a pas la dernière mise à jour, aussi une fois connecté sur l'IMac, dans Itunes une mise à jour est proposée.
 Que ce soit en faisant "télécharger" ou "télécharger et installer", aucune des deux ne va au bout, et à chaque fois s'arrête au bout de quelques minutes ...
 Quelqu'un a t-il rencontré a même situation, et en clair, quelqu'un a t-il une solution à me proposer. Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

l'ipad est il jailbreaké? Est ce un ipad volé?


----------



## delta85 (4 Avril 2012)

non, l'Ipad n'est ni volé, ni jailbreaké, j'ai la facture d'achat avec, il a 4 mois.


----------



## breizh85 (4 Avril 2012)

T'as essayé de le mettre à jour via le wifi sans passer par itunes? Parfois j'ai des soucis en passant par Itunes mais en passant directement par les réglages et la mise à jour IOS, ça passe.


----------



## delta85 (4 Avril 2012)

Merci pour la réponse. La manip est simple ?? Je viens juste d'avoir mon Ipad, moins de 8 jours, et je voulais commencer cette mise à jour avant d'aller trop loin. Si tu as le temps, peux-tu me détailler un peu la chose. D'avance, merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h53 ----------

Je crois malheureusement, après quelques recherches, que cette fonctionnalité n'est disponible qu'à partir de l'IOS 5, justement celui due j'essai d'installer ...


----------



## breizh85 (4 Avril 2012)

Dans Réglages-Général tu n'as pas l'onglet "mise à jour logicielle"?


----------



## delta85 (5 Avril 2012)

non, rien de tout ça ...


----------



## breizh85 (6 Avril 2012)

Tu as quel matériel? Si tu as un PC, tu n'as pas un firewall qui poserait un problème pour le téléchargement?
Sinon suis désolé je n'ai pas d'autres idées, peut être quelqu'un d'autre?


----------



## delta85 (8 Avril 2012)

et bien non, j'ai un Imac pour faire tout ça ...
J'ai même essayé de télécharger la mise à jour, un fichier restore en ".ipsw", mais rien n'y fait !
Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Merci a tous pour vos conseils ... s'il vous en reste.


----------



## delta85 (16 Avril 2012)

Mon problème est résolu. En fait, le soucis venait de paramétrages sur ma box internet à la maison ... une fois remis dans l'ordre, la mise à jour a pu s'éffectuer sans soucis.
 Merci à tous.


----------



## breizh85 (16 Avril 2012)

Content que le problème sois résolu, étant belge je n'ai pas du tout pensé à une possibilité de configuration de ton accès internet  Profite bien de ton Ipad!


----------

